# If you had $4000 for your grow room budget



## Fordfanatic01 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just had my new house build and in the designs i setup the house to expand the electrical use. Being new to indoor growing and so forth i have done about 6 or so months of research on indoor growing. I have a great idea of the general products i wanna use. BUT, my down fall is i don't have any clue what company makes quality stuff, if i should use a room or use those hydrohuts in the garage, etc. *so i would like to know if you had $4k to put a grow op together and planed to get about 3-4 lbs every 2-2.5 months? *how would you go about it? What would you use?

*** EDIT: I used a friends sn to log in on here. have my new account now.***


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 18, 2008)

I would stick with soil, 180x150x60cm two grow spaces, HPS and MH 430W for room, CFLs for seedlings and mothers. Four case fans for each cabinet. An extra cabinet for supplies. Rest would be spent on long run for supplies.


----------



## svtarboc (Jun 18, 2008)

this is my Account, not Fordfanatic01's ... just to clarify. sorry!


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, sorry about the house and crop!  $4,000 is a lot to throw into a grow op bro.  I would think you could safely get the wanted amount in your desired time with a little less cost.  If you have unlimited space, then you are almost unlimitited on how to go about it.  I would stay away from hydro for your first indoor grow.  There are _many_ ways of doing this though.  My best advice is to look for reputable dealers with reputable products.  Remember that you get what you pay for (most of the time).  And take your time figureing how you want to do it and what products you are going to use so you dont end up buying a lot of stuff you dont need, or will end up changing later.  And get all parts and stuff together and ready before you germ the first seed.  Here is a online company I personaly have used and recomend:
www.discounthydro.com


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2008)

You might want to start on a little bit smaller scale.  3-4 lbs every harvest is a bit ambitious...

Two rooms--a vegging/mother room probably 20 sq ft or so, 4' in height.  A flowering room probably 50 sq ft or so7-8' in height.  4-6 4' four tube T5s for vegging.  4 1000W HPS with air cooled reflectors for flowering.  Fans, coolers, etc needed to keep space between 60 and 80F.  I would go with a DWC system, maybe a water farm or similar. 

Actually the best thing is for you to come up with a plan and run it by us here.  If you have done a lot of research, you have an idea of what you think you need.  Put a plan together and someone here can direct you to reputable retailers.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 18, 2008)

Do a room.. partitioned.. one side veg with 1000w MH and other Flower with
1000w HPS.  Buy nice water filtering system, nice inline fan with carbon scrubber.  and a VERY PH/TDS meter  and you are on your way..

Goodluck

Do soil first and work your way into hydro.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 18, 2008)

:hubba: *I'd say go with a 12 x 12 x 8 room divided in 2, 8x12x8 ft on one side and 4x12x8 ft on other with 1-1000w hps for flower side[8x12] and 2-400w hps for Mom and clone side[4x12].  

I'd go dwc and grow 2-3 plants per grow, keeping Moms and clones etc on one side[4x12] and flowering [8x12x8]

I'd build cabinets to store nutes and supplies, dual /intake/exhaust fans with scrubbers and cool tube reflectors in each side.  

I'd paint the whole room flat white.  

I'd keep the room controlled via air conditioning to 65/85 rh=25-30 percent, with added co2 to 1500 ppm.  constant ventilation of 500 to 600 cfm.

I'd also want a back up generator system to run at least 24 hours in case of a power interuption.*  :farm:


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 18, 2008)

If you want to harvest 3-4 pounds every 2 to 2.5 months you are going to need 3-4 1000 watt hps in your flower room. With experience you can do the same with less light but not right away. I would start in soil and work your way up to hydro. Learn how the plant grows in good soil with little nutes first so you can gauge the performance of your hydro. Or grow the same plants side by side in soil and hydro, that is what I do. A begginer will be lucky to get .5 grams per watt. Experienced growers can get 1+ grams per watt. Temps will influence your yeilds a lot. With that much light you will need a lot of ventilation. Air conditioning will be needed in hot climates. Then you will want co2 so you won't have to vent your air out of the room. I air cool my lights with air outside the room and use ac and co2 due to 100 plus temps during summer. You can do it for 4000 if you do the construction yourself. You will want a sealed and insulated room with ac and co2. I have a buddy that built his for a little over 3000.


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 18, 2008)

You will need a veg area also. Your light requirements will be less for that. I use a 250 mh for mom's and veg and flouros for clones and seedlings.


----------



## Roken (Jun 21, 2008)

You shure can build a nice system for 4grand man, i would focus on the basics.  Your first is light, so to figure how much light you need you have to figure on having about 50 watts per sq foot for high yeilds.  So what ever your sq footage of your room is multiply that by 50, this will give you the amount of watts requierd for your specific room.  You are also going to want good ventilation and a good fresh air intake system, look around and go with a high cfm rating, dont skimp out here.... this is very important!.  Once you have your lights up and your ventilation set, get a humidifier to keep things around 50%, you should now have a steady enviorment to grow some dank!!
Also remember to run mylar along the walls, this will give you a 98% reflection rate so you dont loose any light, your going to want to have a good oscilating fan running only when the lights are on, have this set at the canopy level so the tops of plants are kept cool, this also helps strengthen the stem.  You now should have a solid plate to work off of now, just get some soil and some 7 gal pots and your on your way.  One thing that is very important is the Genetics!!! dont rely on any old bagseed and expect it to do wonders, your going to want to invest in some quality genetics here, i recomend "heavy duty fruity" from th seeds, a great indoor variety that has a great yeild potential.  Good luck man, let us know what happens.  Peace and Love!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2008)

hmmm.. I'd stuff about $3K in a high yeild account  and spend the other grand on a nice 'little' room for cultivating.. _"personal"_ stash...  . I wouldn't sell a gram. That would greatly improve the odds of me still living in "the new house I just had built" next year at this time.... 
NOBODY 'needs' 2 lbs p/ month..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

i do..i do it for so long..then i stop growin for a while to calm my stress from growing.i'd rather go all out..then to go out a little contantly.i dont know..maybe thats just me that feels this way.i mean....if i grow illegally,im screwed if i get caught either way right? why not get as much as i can,in the time i have.if you have the room,time,patience,know how, and the money to do it..why not?


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i do..i do it for so long..then i stop growin for a while to calm my stress from growing.i'd rather go all out..then to go out a little contantly.i dont know..maybe thats just me that feels this way.i mean....if i grow illegally,im screwed if i get caught either way right? why not get as much as i can,in the time i have.if you have the room,time,patience,know how, and the money to do it..why not?



You're right, 'cultivation' is cultivation.. BUT,,, you WILL see a huge difference in the prosecution of someone producing 4 lbs. or 40  plants, and someone producing 4 oz. or a plant or two in almost ever case scenario.
   In addition, it is the "commercial" growers that cast a shadow on "all" personal growers.  They make us all 'appear' to be criminals involved in street dealing and the black market. Whether it be true or not. THAT is how 'any' 4 lb grow op is going to be potrayed by the media and leo.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

insidesun.com

lots of light, lots of ventilation- dwc buckets, plenty of carbon filtration,a ton of co2  all the goodies like atmospheric control and plenty of love.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 21, 2008)

www.HTGsupply.com
www.wormsway.com

Both have great products.


----------



## I Eat Valium (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok I hope you have a minute. 

  1  4x8 Sun Hut                              $469.95
  1  4x4 Sun Hut                              $239.95
  1  2x4 Sun Hut                              $207.95
  1  EZ-Clone 60                              $354.95
  1  Tri-Meter PPM/ph/Temp               $232.95
  1  HydrologicStealthRO 200              $315.95
  1  Hanna ph/ec/tds pen                   $197.95
  1  Master Lighting control 4 from CAP $ 207.95
  1 Bright Wing reflector for CFL          $34.95
  1 150 6500k CFL                            $59.95
  1 400 watt Lumatek electronic ballast$189.95
  1 400 watt Hortilux Blue blulb           $124.95
  1 Econo Wing reflector                    $39.95
  2 1000watt Lumatek electronic ballast$800
  2 Socket Assemblys                        $60
  2 Hortilux HPS bulbs                        $240
  2 4'' inline fans                               $270
  1 6'' inline fan                                 $175
  1 Dayton 141 cfm blower                  $98.95
  1 50 lb Co2 tank                             $200
  1 Co2 regulator                               $154.95
  1 Cap temp/hum/Co2 controller          $339.95
  1Co2 PPM monitor/controller              $489.95
  1
                Grand Total                      $5946 with tax

  So I went over a little  This would be the ultimate set up
for a guy that can afford it. I'm sure people will disagree, but 
I am betting you can pull down 3 pounds every 2 months with 
that set up. Keep in mind you still need nutrients and a grow
medium. A Aero or hydro set up will be more expensive to get 
going than grow bags and soiless mix would be. I am old school 
and I've been doing soiless for years with nice results, but I've 
seen some pretty insane yields with Hydro. Also you need quality 
genetics. You could get away with dumping the atmosphere controls
for the 1st run or 2 to save start up costs, that way you can witness
the difference in yields for yourself, and you would feel better about
dropping all that $$ on it. Good luck with your new home and grow show!

                 Peace Out 
                 I Eat Valium

     P.S.  I forgot to figure in the Carbon filters. You will need 2.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 21, 2008)

$4000 eh... Grow the most bud ya can...

Don't be afraid of Hydro..... first thing to do is RTFW thouroughly..... (RTFW = Read This Freaking Website).  Dont be afraid to ask questions, make sure you understand what you are trying to accomplish before taking a blind stab and screwing up and having to start over.

Blooming area.... 10x10 room.... and before you say there is not enough light...... your plants  are not gonna take up the whole room...... you gonna need some room to get in there and work a lil bit )

Get 2 eight unit Waterfarms with the controller Units.
Get 4 400 watt HPS lights....4 Farms under each light.
Use quality Nutes. and get you a top of the line EC/TDS/PH tester/s

If you have more room you can always add more units to the controllers... I think they can handle about 16 units for each.... Maybe 12, not sure/shrug..... if you do though.. make sure to add light accordingly too.

Make sure you have quality ventilation and air movement.  If you have neighbors close by or like entertaining  you non smoking friends.... look into Odor control too...  those non smokers will pick up on the odor of growing weed really quick when stepping into your house without controlling that odor.


Vegging area:

Just use some buckets with airstones in a DWC system... Make sure you use the same size nets that are in the waterfarm.  and for lighting.... 4ft Floro shop lights work just fine with 40 watt bulbs.... put a daylight bulb and a kit/bath bulb in each one.  
make sure you have a fan going to strengthen those stems.

Odor control is not a huge deal for Vegging, but ya might wanna look into it.....


For both areas make sure you can control the enviroment totally.... Temp, air circ, light, Humidity etc etc etc.

I have left out about a hundred things that should be mentioned. but this is a good start.

GL... I wish I had 4K to spend on Grow room stuff ) hehee


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 21, 2008)

personally if i had 4k$ to throw at something id stick with doing something legal man.

you're obviously after making money and not personal smoke so try summat legal cos if caught your fooked man.

lol

pkj


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Everyone has a different way to set up the best room and theirs is always the best....I know mine is...LOL...What I did is research grow rooms...and you look at the space that you want to use and go from there.In my rooms I have to have a ton of fans and I have changed my air system around a ton of times..and it is still to hot..I stayed with dirt for awhile until I got that sort a down and now I am trying DWC,,I like it alot.What I did was research and take in everything everyone tells you and then make it your own...always come back to here and ask your questions ..This form is great and people here are smart and know how to grow beans....Good luck and let us know what you do for your best grow room....LOL


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

save some money for the commisary or youll be drinkin a lotta coco!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jun 26, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> save some money for the commisary or youll be drinkin a lotta coco!



Or pickup poker as a hobby so you can gamble for food. :ignore:

I'd say for $4000 your on a hobby website, and there is enough information here to get you going successfully if you are willing to read. If it was me for $4000 and I had the intentions of remaining stealth, I would probably not pan out well with my idea.

use three rooms, one for flowering, one for veg, one for buffer to hold your ballasts, CO2, Air Conditioning and supplies.

Flowering could be done with 2) 600w HPS's
Veg should be a combination of MH and Florescent.

Oh yeah, and buy the Never Get Raided DVD and put a lawyer on retainer. You'll need all the legal side advise you can take.


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 1, 2008)

The best use of that 4000 bucks would probably be spending a little money on a false wall to a room so you can hide that big of a grow easier....


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 1, 2008)

Im with Hick on this one id put 3k away and build a modest grow room :aok: cause i know i can produce my few oz a quarter just on what ive already got, and i still spent way less than 1k.


----------

